
Show HN: I Build a Simple Yelp NoWait Using AWS - coderecipe
https://coderecipe.ai/architectures/8497613
======
coderecipe
Hey guys I recently found out Yelp's waitlist feature and found it quite
useful, so I reverse engineer a super simple version of the system :) , do you
think this is useful? Any comments will be super appreciated!

